# Honest answers needed?



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry if I am posting in the wrong spot here but I thought the Ladie's Lounge would be the better place for this question. My wife tells me she has never had a fantasy and has never masturbated.
Ladies do you/have you had fantasies and do you/have you masturbated?
I just have a real hard time believing this and think it is abnormal, wonder if she is so insecure she won't admit to it?
Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Chelhxi (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think it's that normal but it might be true. Really hard to say. I wouldn't get into a battle trying to tell another person what they think or do.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife has never answered the question or discussed sex in any way. I doubt she's even gotten herself off or even considered it.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> My wife has never answered the question or discussed sex in any way. I doubt she's even gotten herself off or even considered it.


Huh.. so I guess there are people out there that are.. like that. I thought I had the only one.


----------



## Blue Skye (Apr 22, 2011)

discouraged1 said:


> My wife tells me she has never had a fantasy and has never masturbated.
> 
> I just have a real hard time believing this and think it is abnormal, wonder if she is so insecure she won't admit to it?


Well, it is possible and there could be many reasons - anything from growing up in an inhibited environment or being made to feel that it was somehow dirty/wrong, being in an abusive situation, or simply just being wired that way.

I notice that sometimes my H would assume that I would respond to something in the same way he did, simply because that was how he responded and he could only understand his own view point, especially in regards to sexuality. It took me a while to figure him out, and it's taken him a lot longer to figure me out (and accept it)! :smthumbup:


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I have been masturbating since I was four. I called an orgasm "the tickles" 25 years ago, because I had no idea what was happening. I started using pictures of cute celebrities when I was 8 and now use porn or fantasies. Some of them involve my husband, though not all.
I don't do it nearly as often as I did two years ago for some unknown reason. Now it's about 3 times a week. Yeah, I enjoy making love to myself. If more women masturbated, their wouldn't be so many sexless marriages! Masturbation teaches a woman about her beautiful body and the way it responds to touch. 
My mother told me not to touch myself, but I just got more careful! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My stbx-wife never masturbated or had any fantasies. Or if she did, I think she's taking that secret to her grave. Considering our toys were always right where I left them (I was the one that would take them out when I wanted to use them on her), I don't doubt it.

C


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I do and I have. It's totally normal.


----------



## roymcavoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Very difficult for me to pry any "fantasies" out of my wife (lots of religious guilt going there). For the same reason, she is very reticent to admit to masturbating. But, we're making strides in both areas.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Right now - it's the only way I have sex.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL, Married.


----------



## rppearso (Feb 4, 2011)

oh man and you already married her, hopefully she is still a freak in the sheets despite the fact that she does not activly fantisize.


----------

